# Carpet Cleaner Set In Stains



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I pulled up a rug the other day that has tons of pee stains on the back. Obviously my little darling Sophie was using the bathroom on it during potty training without me knowing. So now I have set in stains and they do smell when you get down close to the rug. The rug is actually carpet that has been bound all the way around. I used a carpet shampooer with Dirt Devil Shampoo and mixed in some Natures Miracle spot cleaner and have cleaned it twice but there are still stains and it still smells. So anyone have anything else I can try?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Natures Miracle uses enzyme action to clean so you have to pour it on and let it set for about a week so it can break down the urine.

I'd rent a Rug Doctor after you have treated the stains for a week and see if that helps.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Natures Miracle uses enzyme action to clean so you have to pour it on and let it set for about a week so it can break down the urine.
> 
> I'd rent a Rug Doctor after you have treated the stains for a week and see if that helps.


Have you ever used the Natures Miracle Shampoo? I was thinking of trying it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, I've never tried it. I know some people who use it in their Spot Bot, though.

My experience (and lots of it with a diabetic dog!) that carpet shampoo alone doesn't do much. You need an enzyme cleaner first to break down the organic matter. I used Oxyclean for awhile but it seemed to leave a white mark. It got the urine out, though!


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

We use a product called Folex for the stains and white vinegar for the smell. Careful with the Folex because it can lighten the carpet sometimes. Best to test in a small inconspicuous spot.

Folex Instant Carpet Spot Remover removes spots and stains


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have a carpet cleaning company who comes to my house and picks up my rugs when they need cleaning. I get them back and they look like new and you can just tell them about "special" stains. They aren't that expensive either especially for the job they do. Haven't had them in since I got Tyler. Maybe I should look underneath.:w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- the best I've ever used -- and I've wasted money on plenty of them -- is the Resolve with OxyClean. IMO, it works miracles. Before I rent a rug doctor, etc. I would give this a try. You can usually buy it at the grocery store for something like $5-$7 so it's not a lot of money. If it doesn't work, you can always do something more expensive.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I got the Natures Miracle Shampoo. I'm going to try that this weekend and see if it works. If not I will resort to try all of the things you all listed  Hopefully SOMETHING will get the stains (and smell) out!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I used Oxyclean and I[ve just soaked them outside w/ a water bucket and shampoo soak it good and rinse and let dry. I also use my washer to soak and spin dry too.


----------

